# Wireless - I have Very good signal but slow speeds?



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

Why is it that my laptop can pick up 5/5 bar signal from my router yet produce 5.5mbps speeds as oppose to 54mbps?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Because the wireless speed may not be the bottleneck, the Internet connection is far more likely to be where the speed is limited.

Since you provided no other details, it's hard to be specific.


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

what details do you require? I have 8mb connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Run a speed test and post the link here: SpeedTest


----------



## jaaay (Mar 19, 2007)

I did try to run a speed test during the low speed took forever to load. It is now back to normal. Maybe my ISP is limiting my bandwidth?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It could just be network loading, some areas have slow speeds in the evening hours where traffic peaks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Also look at what else is going on on the network while you're connecting wirelessly. If someone's streaming video or sharing files that can eat bandwidth.


----------

